# swell.gr:Fiat 500 Abarth Enhancement/Nanolex Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Yesterday, a Fiat 500 Abarth was booked in for an enhancement and protection session.

Even if it is rather new (~1 year old), it was washed frequently and had several swirls and some RDS.

Firstly it was clayed with Dodo Juice Clay and Dodo Juice Born Sleepy as lubricant and then was polished with Scholl Concepts S17+ with 3M Yellow Polishing pad. For finishing refinement i used Scholl Concepts S40 with 3M Blue Pad.

After wards, paintwork was wiped down with IPA to remove all polish residue and oils and it was also cleaned with Nanolex Premium Paint Cleaner. Finally, it was sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint Sealant .

All windows and windscreen were cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and were then sealed with Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant.

All trim and tyres are dressed with CarPro PERL.

*Clay - PTG Readings*





































*50-50 Shots*



















Before and After









*Final Shots*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Nice Job Mike :thumb:

Love this car little pocket rocket !:driver:

Mario*


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Job Mike:argie::thumb:


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Very nice work!!! :buffer: Mike


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Very nice. Top Job


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice enhancement Mike! Lovely finish as well :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Tony , Thanks Florian


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Top job Mike.
I m sure with the strong protection of Nanolex products this pocket rocket would easily survive from Athens center riots yesterday
:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great buddy!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional finish Mike. Well done


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks m8s


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Stunning work as always mate..
Keep up the best for all greeks work..

tapatalk ftw dude..


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Τοp job!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike
Congrats!
Very nice car also!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

This pocket rocket got the treatment it deserved! 

Great Job Mike Swell!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for yours comments


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nicely done, looks great


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Great car  Bet the owner was chuffed


----------



## Ricey155 (Mar 15, 2011)

Loving the Abarth detailing top jobs :detailer:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Are you not getting bored of these yet Mike? 

Top work yet again! :thumb:


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------

